
Show HN: Fomo – API for Instant Customer Testimonials - justinmares
https://www.usefomo.com/
======
justinmares
We built Fomo to make it easy to display recent actions (Github pushes,
reviews, recent purchases, website visits, etc.) on your website. We're
launching version 1 today along with our API that allows you to pass any data
into Fomo's notification tool.

Full documentation here -
[http://docs.usefomo.com/reference](http://docs.usefomo.com/reference)

I'd love to hear the community's feedback on our app's V1!

------
ryanckulp
PHP wrapper now ready, Node.js tmrw, then Ruby, then Python, then... you tell
us. :)

